# Anyone going to the Three Rivers Race on the Norfolk Broads?



## sailmax (May 27, 2011)

Famous 45-55 mile navigators race in very restricted waters!

We did it last year, it was great fun. This year looking a bit breezier - could be interesting.

More info here: threeriversrace.org.uk


----------



## sailmax (May 27, 2011)

Our X1 was the fourth Boat home in the Three Rivers Race - 50 miles of Norfolk Broads in less than 8 hours.


----------

